# looking for frosen dough's ovens



## geno (Aug 13, 2002)

*looking for frozen dough ovens*

I would like to receive information about tehnology of preparing frosen bread and of producers of equipment(ovens,etc). 
Thank you in advance,
Eugeny - Bulgaria


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi Eugeny!!

Click on the link below and it will take you to a whole page of suppliers of equipment for bread making.  I have a feeling this is just a translation question but when you say frosen I'm pretty sure you mean frozen - as in put in a freezer to keep it for a few months.  

http://dmoz.org/Business/Industries/Food_and_Related_Products/Foodservice_Equipment/Bakery/ 


To find some methods of cooking frozen bread dough go to site below and type in exactly as I have it written:

"frozen bread dough", recipes


http://www.refdesk.com/newsrch.html 

Reference Desk is a great search engine for finding many things.  Let me know if you need something more specific and I will try to find it.  Or, did I totally misunderstand your question - if so, I will help some more!  Take care - and let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Vernon (May 21, 2005)

*frosen dough's ovens*

Here is a company that supplys Subway and Blimpie

http://dukemfg.com/baking_center.html
What bread are u baking

Kind Regards 
Vernon


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

Welcome Geno!

Let us know if you have any other questions! We are always glad to help~


----------

